# Questions about medications



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey all - 36 more days until the trek to Colima and then on to Xcalak QR. I have prescriptions for depression and high blood pressure and am wondering if I can get the same medications at a Mexican pharmacy or do i need to get my meds from the US? If so, how would I get them to Mexico? Thanks so much.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You can bring them (original pharmacy containers and accompanied by doctor’s prescriptions in writing). [Is there any limit on the amount? Someone else would have to answer this.]

Probably you can get them in Mexico, it’s just a matter of researching to find under what names they’re sold here. I can give you more detailed info about the easy way of doing this, if you would like. In fact, you may want to check on the cost of buying them in Mexico – no need to stock up and bring a lot if they are cheaper here, but if they are more expensive here, you’ll want to bring as much as possible.

In the case of the depression medication, you’ll likely need a prescription; for example, I know that Lexapro and Prozac require prescriptions, probably others, too. This shouldn’t present a problem; a visit to a doctor can be as inexpensive as 30 pesos. If a specialist is required, the visit usually runs around 500 pesos (in my experience; it may be different for others).


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My understanding is that Mexico permits a 90-day supply for personal use. How often this is enforced depends upon where and how one enters the country and the appearance/behavior of the person. If the OP is moving to Mexico, then establishing a relationship with a specialist seems the smart thing to do, and that professional can then write the necessary prescriptions. If it's a move to Mexico it might be worthwhile for the current physician in the USA to write a summary of the health conditions warranting the medications then to have it translated for use with a new specialist in Mexico whose English skills might not be good enough to understand an English-only document.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a prescription that I have gotten filled and mailed to me twice. The other times I had gone to the states so I picked it up. Nobody ever asked me anything. It's not depression medication; it's Arimidex and I saw it in a pharmacy for A LOT cheaper than in the US. Since I have health ins from the states I get it there, but if I was going to be taking it beyond the end of this year, I'd switch and get it here. All the medications I've looked at here are waaaaay cheaper.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I have never once been stopped coming through customs or checkpoints with my prescription medications. I always travel by air and most of mine are in the original bottle from the pharmacy with my name on the label, however sometimes they are not. In fact last trip I had ordered some offline from a Canadian pharmacy and my name was not this prescription med. I have never carried or been asked for my script for any of my meds. I always put them in my purse that I am carrying with me. Better safe than sorry, I guess. I usually take mine with me because they are usually more expensive and sometimes more difficult to find. I have also take more than a 90 supply.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We live in Mexico full time, and we have never been questioned about my prescription meds coming _into_ the country. At least once, I have been questioned about medicinas controladas, by _airline_ personnel as we prepared to leave from Morelia airport. Never has happened when flying out from Mexico City. However, I carry a letter summarizing my prescriptions written, signed and sealed by our Mexican doctor, just in case.

Overall, medicines are much less expensive here in Mexico than in the U.S. However, certain "Famous Brand Name Drugs" may be more expensive. Often equivalents or even generics are available. Doctors and larger pharmacies in Mexico, at least, have desk reference books in which to look up medicines and equivalent names. This may take some patience on your part, but most everything available NOB is available SOB as well.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Drug companies price their medications, generally, at a level a market can bare ... IMO. While for persons exchanging US$ for MX$ the medications are cheap in Mexico (as compared to what they've paid in the USA), for most Mexicans they're often prohibitively expensive. And the drug companies charge high prices in the USA partly to subsidize the lower prices charged in poorer countries. One or two large companies control the distribution of medications in Mexico and it's pretty esy to get just about anything. About the 90-day supply comment: just because someone hasn't been stopped doesn't mean the regulation/policy isn't there. If someone needs more than 90-days they should buy what they're taking ... in Mexico (unless it's one of the medications which cost more in Mexico than in the USA or Canada). I think what some people worry about is that a new doctor might determine what they're taking isn't supported by their medication, and that they're, for a lack of a better description ... addicted. A lot of screwed-up foreigners end-up in Mexico ... from what I've seen over the years. But ... after saying all of this ... and considering the OP is just vacationing in Mexico, sounds to me as if there's no problem with bringing along the meds in question. Enjoy the adventure!


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a question that relates to this thread....I would like to see if there is a way to find what IS sold in Mexico for RX's - What and how much - in comparison to the US. 
Never know when a person is going to get stuck for a few more days even on a vacation. Or if moving there, if specialty meds can be gotten or not. 
Thanks!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> I have a question that relates to this thread....I would like to see if there is a way to find what IS sold in Mexico for RX's - What and how much - in comparison to the US.
> Never know when a person is going to get stuck for a few more days even on a vacation. Or if moving there, if specialty meds can be gotten or not.
> Thanks!


Mexico has everything the US has and it's cheaper. They also have great doctors!


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

terrybahena said:


> Mexico has everything the US has and it's cheaper. They also have great doctors!


Does not answer my question. I have a very specific medication that I have to take.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> Does not answer my question. I have a very specific medication that I have to take.


ooops sorry. 
Maybe someone can check at a pharmacy in the area you plan to visit.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> Does not answer my question. I have a very specific medication that I have to take.


I can understand not wanting to post the details of your required medication on a public forum like this, but without knowing what medication we are talking about, I don't understand how anyone can provide the information you are requesting.

Farmacias Guadalajara is a large chain with branches on every corner of most cities in Mexico. The page I linked to their name has a search engine for drug information. You could inquire with them about the medication that you are investigating. They also have a chat line, if you can read and write in Spanish, easier than the phone if you are not fluent in Spanish.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> Does not answer my question. I have a very specific medication that I have to take.


I've sent you a PM, Sunny.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

The vast majority of prescription medications available in Canada or the US are also available in Mexico. However, same as NOB you generally will need a doctor's prescription to obtain them. In Guatemala it is still possible to get a wide variety of "prescription" medications at a pharmacy without a formal prescription, but the rules are tighter in Mexico. (That is a good thing, IMO.)

In terms of crossing borders with medications, the nature of the medication makes a difference. Meds for blood pressure, cholesterol, diabetes , etc. generally won't present a problem if they are in the prescription bottle with your name on it. Most antidepressants should not be a problem, as they are not medications with much potential for misuse or addiction. 

Where travellers can run into border crossing issues are the "controlled substances", in particular narcotics (e.g. codeine, oxycodone, morphine and derivatives, etc.), amphetamines - including some ADD/ADHD meds, and to a certain extent benzodiazepines, such as Valium (diazepam), Ativan (lorazepam), and most other meds ending in "-pam". (If you have a fear of flying, and have a very small amount of e.g. Ativan, that is unlikely to be an issue - more of an issue if larger amounts.) Where I've seen people run into problems with this in particular is US Border Patrol/Customs, including someone flying overseas with a connecting flight in the US. They were not allowed to fly because they had Tylenol #3 in their carry-on along with an anti-depressant that is also used as an anti-psychotic. (In Toronto, you actually go through US Immigration at the airport in Toronto, not when you arrive in the US.) 

Although anti-psychotics are not "controlled substances" like narcotics and benzodiazepines, they sometimes raise flags regarding a person's "mental stability". (There is still a lot of stigma around mental health issues.) These days there are several "cross-over" meds which were initially developed as antipsychotics, but are now also used in depression and anxiety disorders. Examples include quetiapine (Seroquel in Canada), olanzepine, Abilify and others. Again, I have a hunch these are more likely to raise red flags entering the US than Mexico. 

I would suggest if you have medications that are in the controlled substances or "antipsychotic" categories, get a letter from your prescribing physician indicating you are taking these for a _bona fide_ medical condition (no need to put the specific diagnosis - that is your private health information), and that you are medically "fit for travel". 

In my experience most of the time travellers' bags aren't even checked for medications, so I'm sure many forum members will say they've never had any problems, even with the controlled meds. But if you happen to be a traveller who is checked and you have meds in one of these categories, it will make border crossings easier with a doctor's letter in hand.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

We recently moved to Arizona and have crossed the border twice at two different towns to buy meds. All of these meds require prescriptions NOB but do not need a prescription to buy them in Mexico. Biggest problem is having to visit several pharmacies to get all of them. Returning through customs we're asked what kind of meds but not required to show them. Looks like I'll save about $1000 a year on my meds. My wife gets hers free through the VA.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

vantexan said:


> We recently moved to Arizona and have crossed the border twice at two different towns to buy meds. All of these meds require prescriptions NOB but do not need a prescription to buy them in Mexico. Biggest problem is having to visit several pharmacies to get all of them. Returning through customs we're asked what kind of meds but not required to show them. Looks like I'll save about $1000 a year on my meds. My wife gets hers free through the VA.


That's interesting. My sister-in-law works at a pharmacy in Morelos. She was telling me that meds which used to be available without a prescription now need one - including antibiotics (which is definitely a good thing as antibiotic resistance due to overuse is a big problem globally) I didn't get details about all the classes of medications needing a prescription now that didn't in the past. I've had other Mexican friends mention that meds they used to get without a prescription now require one. 

I wonder if it varies by state?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> That's interesting. My sister-in-law works at a pharmacy in Morelos. She was telling me that meds which used to be available without a prescription now need one - including antibiotics (which is definitely a good thing as antibiotic resistance due to overuse is a big problem globally) I didn't get details about all the classes of medications needing a prescription now that didn't in the past. I've had other Mexican friends mention that meds they used to get without a prescription now require one.
> 
> I wonder if it varies by state?


There's a lot of traffic to buy meds at border towns. It may be that they don't want to lose business by requiring prescriptions for everything. We're not buying any heavy anti-depressants, guessing they require a prescription. We've been to Naco and Agua Prieta.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've done a little research. According to the "Ley General de Salud" which governs medications/ pharmaceuticals in Mexico medications are divided into 6 groups governing how they are prescribed and dispensed. 

Group I: "Stupefactants" These appear to include the stronger narcotics. These require a special prescription with a barcode, and the prescription can only be used once. The pharmacy retains the original prescription once the medication is dispensed.

Group II: Medications in this group require a prescription, which can be used twice. The second time the pharmacy retains the prescription. The prescription expires within 30 days of being written. 

Group III: These medications require a prescription, the same prescription can be used a total of three times before it is retained by the pharmacy. This prescription expires within six months of being written.

Group IV: These medications require a prescription initially, but the prescription can be reused and does not have an expiry date.

Group V: These medications do not require a prescription, but they can only be purchased at a pharmacy, not at a corner store or gasoline station.

Group VI: These medications can be purchased at a pharmacy or other stores. An example in this class is Tylenol.

I haven't yet found an exhaustive list of the medications in each of these groups. Gary, as a veterinarian would you know where to find that list?


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I can understand not wanting to post the details of your required medication on a public forum like this, but without knowing what medication we are talking about, I don't understand how anyone can provide the information you are requesting.
> 
> Farmacias Guadalajara is a large chain with branches on every corner of most cities in Mexico. The page I linked to their name has a search engine for drug information. You could inquire with them about the medication that you are investigating. They also have a chat line, if you can read and write in Spanish, easier than the phone if you are not fluent in Spanish.


Thank you, I did look up the medicine and they have it. It is very expensive here in the US, so not sure how to look up the pricing in Mexico. Sorry. I will keep looking. If there is anyone that can check for me, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> Thank you, I did look up the medicine and they have it. It is very expensive here in the US, so not sure how to look up the pricing in Mexico. Sorry. I will keep looking. If there is anyone that can check for me, let me know! Thanks!


If you want, send me a private message with the name of the medication and I will ask about prices next time I go past Farmacia Guadalajara. There are two of them within a 5 minute walk from my house. There are a lot of other pharmacies that claim lower prices, Farmacia Similar, Farmacia Familia, Farmacia Benavides, Farmacia del Ahorro, Farmacia ABC, etc.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

You can check medication availability and prices on line at Farmacias Similares :

http://www.farmaciasdesimilares.com.mx/productos/medicamentos

There is a search function on this page. To look up a medication use the generic chemical name. If at first it doesn't match with anything then try again, but put in just the first several letters, and leave the ending off. For instance, for amlodipine enter just "amlodip" and it will return 
_amlodipino_ which is the same thing. Many meds which end in "e" or "n" in English will end in either "a" or "o" in Spanish, but otherwise be the same. Also if there is a "ph" in English, change it to an "f" to look it up in Spanish, and in many cases a double "ll" in English will be just a single "l" in Spanish. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

I was concerned as well as I take Abilify which, without insurance is about $1800 for 90 days. I found it online at a Mexican Pharmacy site for around $90 for 90 days. So you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

FYI I have to take Flomax each day. In the States a 30 day supply was about $60 here I get a 20 day supply of the basic drug for $130mx (that's about $9 us). I need no prescription just ask for it.

One suggestion is that whatever drug you have to take, go online and find out the name that it might be marketed under in Mexico or stop and have someone look it up in the PDR.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

bunchesofun said:


> I was concerned as well as I take Abilify which, without insurance is about $1800 for 90 days. I found it online at a Mexican Pharmacy site for around $90 for 90 days. So you might be pleasantly surprised.


Out of curiosity, did you need an initial prescription for Abilify in Mexico, or was it straight over the counter?


----------



## bunchesofun (Nov 12, 2012)

ojosazules11 said:


> Out of curiosity, did you need an initial prescription for Abilify in Mexico, or was it straight over the counter?


We are still in the states still doing research and this was something I was worried about. But from what I've read you will need a prescription for psych drugs.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

ojosazules11 said:


> To look up a medication use the generic chemical name. If at first it doesn't match with anything then try again, but put in just the first several letters, and leave the ending off. For instance, for amlodipine enter just "amlodip" and it will return
> _amlodipino_ which is the same thing. Many meds which end in "e" or "n" in English will end in either "a" or "o" in Spanish, but otherwise be the same. Also if there is a "ph" in English, change it to an "f" to look it up in Spanish, and in many cases a double "ll" in English will be just a single "l" in Spanish.


These are good strategies, but an even easier way to find the Spanish name is to look up the generic chemical name in Wikipedia, then choose “Español” from the list of languages in the left sidebar.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Folks, first question is are you coming here to stay for a long time or for a short vacation? Long time = a year or more, short vacation =6-10 weeks or less. The rest you can judge for yourself.

If you're coming here for a short time then all you have to do is to bring your meds and a copy of the prescriptions. If you're coming here for long term then there are a few more steps. First of all get your medical records from your doctor and have him include prescriptions for all your meds. Bring with you at least 60 day supply (just to be on the safe side). Find a local doctor and have him give you prescriptions for the local products.
If he doesn't know the local names then go to a large pharmacy and have them look up the different names in the PDR or go on line and see what's available in Mexico.

You will find that, in most cases, you will save at least 40% or more.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Some interesting comments about segments of the Mexican health care system:



> The Institutional Revolutionary Party (PRI) bench in the Senate requested Wednesday that the Federal Consumer Protection Agency (Profeco), the Commission for Sanitary Risk Prevention (Cofepris) and other federal and state health agencies conduct inspections of doctor’s offices, clinics and hospitals, especially in low-income neighborhoods and rural areas.





> PRI Senator María Verónica Martínez Espinoza said that there has been a proliferation of doctor’s offices, clinics and hospitals in every corner of the country that don’t meet basic hygiene standards, lack oversight by municipal, state and federal authorities and are often staffed by unqualified people passing themselves off as doctors or nurses.


Read the article in its entirety: PRI urges health sector regulation


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Longford said:


> Some interesting comments about segments of the Mexican health care system: Read the article in its entirety: PRI urges health sector regulation


Just the tip of an iceberg of malpractice and abuse of the system. There are fantastic hospitals and doctors here, well educated and trying to implement protocols based on outcomes. However, there is a lack of regulation which means that a doctor can practice outside of their speciality, use experimental treatments or technology without training or following international guidelines and charge whatever they want. Roll on regulation...


----------

